# Separating Rustic land? Portugal



## tom20034 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello Everyone! 
Does anyone know if its possible to separate rustic land from one plot (9000m2) into 2(6500m2 and 2500m2? Creating a new land number and then selling it?
I have been told its almost impossible, and others have said it is impossible. Its hard to get the real answers here most of the time so i was hoping maybe someone on this site would be able to shed some light for me?

Many thanks for your suggestions…
Tom


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Depends on:

The minimal area of the separated plots.
If the separated plots have road access .
What will be built or not on the separated plots
How elevated will the separated plots be from the confining road
...and more.

The idea behind the restrictions is that in many parts the plots area will become too small to be able to explore it in any way.

But what really matters is the general planning that the council has done for its territory called the PDM. You can consult your council PDM online, better still go do the Câmara and ask the engineer/architect what they think about your idea


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

There are laws aimed at consolidating rustic properties to make them more viable economically. The same laws prohibit division of properties below certain thresholds which are set for various regions of the country. 
The sites below will give you some idea of what is behind it, but the sizes of agricultural units (unidades de cultura) have recently changed. Unfortunately, I could not find the current information. In my area of the country (Castelo Branco), they have been enlarged and your proposed division will take the parcels below the current threshold for "natural land" here, but they may still be feasible for land designated as orchards or vegetable gardens.

DRAP Centro
Fracionamento e Unidade de Cultura

If the links do not display, search for "Fracionamento dos prédios rústicos".

Hope tbhis helps to get you oriented a bit.
VV


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

...and also depends if the peace of land you want to separate to become "urbano" (if that is the case) is for you to built a house and you don´t own any other real-estate property


----------

